# Healing the Wounded



## Gypsy (Jan 27, 2007)

Great article here with a slide show of some pics

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16828168/site/newsweek/



> The military has rewritten the book on wartime surgery to combat the wave of injuries in Iraq and Afghanistan. The latest strategies for helping fallen warriors.
> 
> Web exclusive
> By Sarah Childress
> ...


----------



## pegasus (Jan 27, 2007)

It is a great article. The black and white photography is very powerful.


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 1, 2007)

You mean those Medical Corps prima donnas actually did something other than complain about the selection of wines at the O-club? :)

Combat surgery is revolutionizing civilian trauma care.  Truly the only winners in war are young surgeons.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 1, 2007)

DoctorDoom said:


> You mean those Medical Corps prima donnas actually did something other than complain about the selection of wines at the O-club? :)




Someday you'll have to show them the errors of their ways. ;)

God bless the Docs, Nurses, Surgeons and Medics in the field...


----------



## CoLawman (Feb 2, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> God bless the Docs, Nurses, Surgeons and Medics in the field...



I agree Gypsy!


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 8, 2007)

In the same vein, RIP COL Allgood:

http://www.militarycity.com/valor/2507125.html

I have met two Surgeons who have combat jumps from Panama.  I know where the bar is set.


----------

